# Disney Tint Toons TLC - w/pic



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

Cleo's coral kiss is the only one with shimmer


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 15, 2005)

Those are lovely but I don't think I expected the coral to be that bright? I hope it is not that bright on the lips,.I must have them.


----------



## user3 (Dec 15, 2005)

THANK YOU!

I really want the Clarice and Tillie ones. *sigh* I doubt I will get to order them in time.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pale blue (Dec 15, 2005)

The coral does look disgustingly bright to me...has anyone tried it on for a pic yet? i'm still on the fence about that one.

I must get the Clarice one though! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Those are lovely but I don't think I expected the coral to be that bright? I hope it is not that bright on the lips,.I must have them._

 
its brighter IRL but its quite lovely and sheer once you put it on. think slightly brighter than trot on


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_The coral does look disgustingly bright to me...has anyone tried it on for a pic yet? i'm still on the fence about that one.

I must get the Clarice one though! Thanks for the pics!_

 
clarice and miss bunny is my faves. coral is really not that bright once its on


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 15, 2005)

Is Clarice similar to Petting Pink? Looks like it from the picture.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_Is Clarice similar to Petting Pink? Looks like it from the picture._

 
no, clarice is darker  =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

Those look so pretty.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok.... now you killed my lemmings... Miss Bunny look like Summerfete without the shimmmers! I love Summerfete, but I would never buy a similar shade without the tiny sparkles. 

Sorry MAC, but I prefer a shimmery TLC.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Ok.... now you killed my lemmings... Miss Bunny look like Summerfete without the shimmmers! I love Summerfete, but I would never buy a similar shade without the tiny sparkles. 

Sorry MAC, but I prefer a shimmery TLC._

 
it must be my camera.. bunny and summerfete doesnt really look alike. bunny is just light pink. but in all honesty, i like summerfete better


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think i am gonna buy the Cleo one it reminds me of this cargo lipgloss


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Dec 15, 2005)

I just bought Clarice tonight, a very pretty, sheer pink/coral. My mom bought Miss Bunny and likes it alot!


----------



## tracie (Dec 15, 2005)

I have miss bunny, and I think I might pick up daisy daze, my lips are always horribly dry in the winter.


----------



## Virgo (Dec 15, 2005)

I bought Miss Bunny and love it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a pretty pink.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 15, 2005)

Miss Bunny is hott.  i really want that one.  ♥♥


----------



## Grace (Dec 16, 2005)

i was trying to say no but now i have to get these...partly for mac, partly for disney


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

Interesting...thought that Clarice would be more coral. Wish I got Miss Daisy, but only getting Cleo. Ah well - hope it's not too shimmery.


----------



## pale blue (Dec 16, 2005)

I saw these in person, and now I must say I love almost all of them. The coral is not as bad as I thought before, and may be my favorite


----------



## banana (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if these colours are similar to the regular TLC's?  For example:
Daisy >> petting pink or fuschia fix?
Tillie >> soothing beige?


----------



## Glow (Dec 17, 2005)

I love how sheer these are, I was happy because I was really afraid of them but was willing to try them out.
I have tempting tillie and miss bunny, and may pick up the coral one tommorow


----------



## lovejam (Dec 17, 2005)

I love the Clarice one. It doesn't look pink at all to me, though, especially when I'm wearing it. To me, it looks more like a darker, peachy-beige. I love it. Looks great when I wear Belle De Jour over it.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting these pics!! I'm off to order now


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 17, 2005)

I love Daisy Daze. I'm hoping to pick up the rest.


----------



## rachie (Dec 17, 2005)

omg i must get all of them!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh lemmings killed... since I don't like some and I can't decide on just one. YAY!


----------



## misswillow (Dec 17, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what Tillie is like on? Is it really nude/brown???


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Dec 19, 2005)

I ended up getting Miss Bunny.  I really wanted Cleo's Coral Kiss, but it was wayyy to bright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I may end up going back to get Clarice though!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't decide between Miss Bunny and Coquettish Clarice ... has anyone made pics with those colours on? or can anyone make pics of their lips with 'em on?


----------



## aerials (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiluna* 
_I can't decide between Miss Bunny and Coquettish Clarice ... has anyone made pics with those colours on? or can anyone make pics of their lips with 'em on?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://specktra.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=217


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 1, 2006)

Clarice looks pretty..but no i musn't...

Can anyone post pics of all the existing TLCs please?


----------



## aerials (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Clarice looks pretty..but no i musn't...

Can anyone post pics of all the existing TLCs please?_

 
Oh you must... I just bought Coquettish Clarice and I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

I got Cleo but was thinking perhaps Daisy & Clarice were more similar to what I was looking for. I do wish I had've ordered them also!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_http://specktra.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=217_

 
I can't find pics of it there ... and the request thread doesn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: worked now ...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 3, 2006)

My counter had them in today and but they didn't have Clarice in and when i asked if they have it, they weren't even aware there was one missing in the display and definently did not know the names of any of them and said they have some unopened boxes...Typical! The only one i wanted to see and the most popular one!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 3, 2006)

i have miss bunny and i love it!! its such a pretty pink -  it's a must have for pink lovers


----------



## user4 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have three of them and love them ass... coral doesnt look so bright on... none of them really do, they are really pretty in person... im getting them one at a time so i dont feel too bad about spending 70 bucks on colored chapstick (like my bf calls them) lol


----------



## lindabear (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got tellie yesterday and i love it, it shows up a little but not much but im just so inlove with it i guess because its so cute, im going to get another one, and also pick up clarice or bunny, blah i don't know which one to pic out of the two, ill take alook at the colors at the counter.


----------

